# CB's favourites



## CB1968

My latest fav's


----------



## BJE1

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 44744
> View attachment 44742
> My latest fav's



Who made the Gyuto that is fifth from the right?


----------



## Badgertooth

These are insane


----------



## CB1968

BJE1 said:


> Who made the Gyuto that is fifth from the right?


Marko Tsourkan


----------



## McMan

Nice spread!
Who made these guys:
--2nd Gyuto from right (i.e. the one w/ integral bolster)?
--Gyuto w/ brass bolster to the right of the Marko suji?


----------



## CB1968

McMan said:


> Nice spread!
> Who made these guys:
> --2nd Gyuto from right (i.e. the one w/ integral bolster)?
> --Gyuto w/ brass bolster to the right of the Marko suji?


The integral is From Bill Burke, the knife with the Mokume bolster is San-Mai, spicy white core from Marko Tsourkan.


----------



## McMan

CB1968 said:


> The integral is From Bill Burke, the knife with the Mokume bolster is San-Mai, spicy white core from Marko Tsourkan.


Beauties!
I really like that one from Marko--cool handle shape too.


----------



## Barmoley

I'm curious about the Marko third on the right, that's the one with Devin mystery carbon core? if so, how is it working out for you?

All excellent knives, great collection.


----------



## panda

'spicy white steel' just sounds hella sexy.


----------



## CB1968

Barmoley said:


> I'm curious about the Marko third on the right, that's the one with Devin mystery carbon core? if so, how is it working out for you?
> 
> All excellent knives, great collection.


No that knife has Devin's PM carbon core, its insane steel.


----------



## Barmoley

Right, that's what I meant forgot the PM part . How's sharpening it, if you had to do it yet?


----------



## CB1968

Barmoley said:


> Right, that's what I meant forgot the PM part . How's sharpening it, if you had to do it yet?


Diamond seems to work best, gets very sharp and holds the edge for an eternity.


----------



## Barmoley

Very cool. Maybe one day I’ll be able to find one like it.


----------



## CB1968

Haven’t posted for a while, few knives from DT


----------



## F-Flash

That western DT and mareko are something else for sure.


----------



## CB1968

Kamon, Comet, Kippington, Antzenberger the.9nine, all various steels.


----------



## Midsummer

WHAT???????? the Ashi honyaki didn't make the cut??????


----------



## CB1968

240mm Ashi Honyaki


----------



## CB1968

300mm Western Sujihiki from Mert Tansu in SG2


----------



## CB1968

Xerxes


----------



## panda

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 71407
> 
> 
> View attachment 71408
> 
> Kamon, Comet, Kippington, Antzenberger the.9nine, all various steels.


that is a really cool looking handle on the one with copper spacer


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beauties ... one and all ... remember if you are ever trying to make room on that center knife strip, since all those DT's take up a lot of room, just let me know brother ... ;-) ... my Mareko time is almost upon me ...


----------



## CB1968

panda said:


> that is a really cool looking handle on the one with copper spacer


@the.9nine, ancient Red gum, its an awesome cutter as well, anyone that has a knife from Robert will tell you that he makes fantastic knives.


----------



## CB1968

Don Nguyen


----------



## CB1968

Maumasi Wootz


----------



## Barmoley

Damn mate, I knew you had some nice knives, but damn


----------



## rob

Holy Moley, some real beauts in here. Well, all of them actually! 

Must get around to making a page like this one day.


----------



## valgard

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 71407
> 
> 
> View attachment 71408
> 
> Kamon, Comet, Kippington, Antzenberger the.9nine, all various steels.


Dig that The.9 a lot


----------



## LucienJ

I’ll say I like the handles for your knifes


----------



## CB1968

Tansu San-Mai Gyuto


----------



## LucienJ

Do you have some other kippington collections, it just looks a nice shape for me.


----------



## milkbaby

Blanket likes for all the knives and pics!


----------



## CB1968

Tsourkan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Man, I remember when Marko was poster here, just like all of us. Now he makes beautiful knives.


----------



## WildBoar

The feather is a work of art. Is it DT damascus?


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Awesome collection. 

I still have a wa Marko with DT's mistery carbon from you that's one of my best cutters.


----------



## DevinT

WildBoar said:


> The feather is a work of art. Is it DT damascus?


Yes, thanks.
Hoss


----------



## CB1968

Blacklotusknives San-Mai integral, 52100 core dressed in Ironwood 240 x 57mm


----------



## MontezumaBoy

How pretty are all of those ... Marko's work is amazing and combined with a piece from Hoss's house - how can you go wrong ...

That Blacklotus is mesmerizing ... very very very nice Senor ~ That handle/saya combo is just stupid ...


----------



## CB1968

Halycon, Dalman, Raquin


----------



## TreharnM

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 87888
> 
> 
> View attachment 87889
> 
> 
> View attachment 87890
> View attachment 87891
> 
> 
> Halycon, Dalman, Raquin


Wow they look amazing


----------



## CB1968

LaSeur 235 x 60mm 52100 integral


----------



## valgard

so clean!


----------



## CB1968

Tsourkan and DT stainless feather Ironwood package


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx for the detailed pic's of the feather ... really really stunning in every way. Love the ironwood ...


----------



## CB1968

Rader Integral


----------



## CB1968

Bill Burke, San-Mai integral 52100 core.


----------



## WildBoar

Oh my...


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I just went through and reacted to every knife post. Amazing collection. Your the.9 is an amazing blade. I finally asked about one from him and am now on his waitlist and couldn’t be more excited to get one from him.


----------



## CB1968

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I just went through and reacted to every knife post. Amazing collection. Your the.9 is an amazing blade. I finally asked about one from him and am now on his waitlist and couldn’t be more excited to get one from him.


thanks, you will love Robs knives, no frills awesome cutters!


----------



## captaincaed

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 87808
> 
> 
> View attachment 87809
> 
> 
> View attachment 87810
> 
> 
> View attachment 87811
> 
> 
> View attachment 87812
> View attachment 87813
> 
> 
> View attachment 87814
> 
> 
> Blacklotusknives San-Mai integral, 52100 core dressed in Ironwood 240 x 57mm


How would you describe the black lotus as a cutter? Metal artistry is incredibly original. Been staring at these for a while.


----------



## CB1968

captaincaed said:


> How would you describe the black lotus as a cutter? Metal artistry is incredibly original. Been staring at these for a while.


Its very nice


----------



## KyleHeath

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 71447
> View attachment 71446
> View attachment 71445
> View attachment 71444
> 
> 
> Maumasi Wootz


Goodness the want of this one is real! What a killer!


----------

